# cheap whey powder?



## imdaman1 (Aug 20, 2004)

The best price I have found on whey powder is $37.95 / 6 lbs.  This is at the local Gold's gym.  Anybody know where I can get it cheaper?


----------



## imdaman1 (Aug 21, 2004)

I have found a much cheaper source for whey now.


----------



## tee (Aug 23, 2004)

I dont know what the prices are, but these two sites are usually pretty cheap


www.supplementcentral.com
www.esupp.net


----------



## imdaman1 (Aug 23, 2004)

No homosexual websites please!  Tee, I know what you're into bro.  I'm only interested in whey powder.   
www.trueprotein.com for cheap  protein


----------



## tbosley1 (Sep 3, 2004)

I've been using allthewhey.


----------



## rebhchad (Sep 3, 2004)

fitrx.com


----------



## jsjs24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Fitrx and dpsnutrition have the BEST prices, and allthewhey.com is the CHEAPEST I have EVER seen............great product too.


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 3, 2004)

jsjs24 said:
			
		

> Fitrx and dpsnutrition have the BEST prices, and allthewhey.com is the CHEAPEST I have EVER seen............great product too.



trueprotein.com is cheaper @ $3.99/lb for concentrate - I haven't tried it yet but I have some ordered - 5lbs @ $21.96 - that's the grand total including shipping.


----------



## tbosley1 (Sep 3, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> trueprotein.com is cheaper @ $3.99/lb for concentrate - I haven't tried it yet but I have some ordered - 5lbs @ $21.96 - that's the grand total including shipping.



5 lbs. to me in DE is $27.16.


----------



## jsjs24 (Sep 3, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> trueprotein.com is cheaper @ $3.99/lb for concentrate - I haven't tried it yet but I have some ordered - 5lbs @ $21.96 - that's the grand total including shipping.



http://www.allthewhey.com/

19.99/5lbs


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 4, 2004)

Damn - you're right.  I checked them out before but I guess I was looking at the wrong stuff.  Thanx js!


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 5, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> trueprotein.com is cheaper @ $3.99/lb for concentrate - I haven't tried it yet but I have some ordered - 5lbs @ $21.96 - that's the grand total including shipping.



Correction - 4lbs @ $22.31 - I thought that I had ordered 5lbs - must have made a mistake placing the order.  Next time I'll try allthewhey.com.


----------



## Bizarro (Sep 6, 2004)

checked out allthewhey -- does it make a difference if you get the whey isolate or the whey blend?  The blend is a lot cheaper but I believe isolate is the way to go....


----------



## BIO (Sep 7, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> The best price I have found on whey powder is $37.95 / 6 lbs.  This is at the local Gold's gym.  Anybody know where I can get it cheaper?



0Hey brutha. I once got a pallet of 50 bags of 80% whey protien concentrate in 33lb bags. I have like 10 left if you guys want them take them. The only catch is it is not flavored and taste like nothing so mix it with juice.

I can give them to anyone who wants it at $80 per bag shipped free shipping. Just want to get rid of them had them for 3 months sitting in my storage room and my wife is nagging me to get them the heck out.

[email protected] if ya interested.


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 7, 2004)

That's a good deal - I don't have $80 right now though.


----------



## BIO (Sep 9, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> That's a good deal - I don't have $80 right now though.



Thats ok email me I will send ya an address and a bag you pay me when you can ok?


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 9, 2004)

Dude, are you kidding?  How much is shipping on 33 friggin lbs?!?!


----------



## BIO (Sep 11, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Dude, are you kidding?  How much is shipping on 33 friggin lbs?!?!



Like $20 postal regular mail usps If I remember correct. Take 5-7 days to get there. Just rying to help you man. Not looking to profit.


----------

